# what age are ya all in this section??



## kimber89

as the title says x


----------



## vinteenage

I'm 19.


----------



## 112110

17


----------



## Mii

19 :flower:


----------



## Leah_xx

Im 18.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

21 :jo:


----------



## tasha41

^ bite your tongue miss, I turn 22 in October lol

I'm really not a teen mum anymore I guess


----------



## emmylou92

I'm 19 :)


----------



## x__amour

tasha41 said:


> ^ bite your tongue miss, I turn 22 in October lol
> 
> I'm really not a teen mum anymore I guess

You were a teen mom when Elyse was born! It counts! :thumbup:
I'm 19, turning twen-teen winkwink:) in October! :flower:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

17


----------



## Chrissy7411

16, 17 in September.


----------



## Burchy314

18, 19 in November.


----------



## rileybaby

Im 16:flow:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

18, 19 soon-ish though :D


----------



## Bexxx

19


----------



## abbSTAR

16 :flow:


----------



## airbear

20, 21 in October.


----------



## sarah0108

18


----------



## Lauraxamy

20, :flower:


----------



## KaceysMummy

20 :)


----------



## lauram_92

18!


----------



## annawrigley

19


----------



## samface182

20 :)


----------



## DreamComeTrue

im 20


----------



## wishuwerehere

21...


----------



## mayb_baby

20


----------



## MissMummy2Be

19 :d


----------



## divershona

19, will be 20 on the 8th of august


----------



## cabbagebaby

17


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I'm 19 x


----------



## amygwen

x__amour said:


> tasha41 said:
> 
> 
> ^ bite your tongue miss, I turn 22 in October lol
> 
> I'm really not a teen mum anymore I guess
> 
> You were a teen mom when Elyse was born! It counts! :thumbup:
> I'm 19, turning twen-teen winkwink:) in October! :flower:Click to expand...

I agree, Tasha. You're still a teen mom even if you're 22 :D

I'm 21!


----------



## jenny_wren

i'm 21 :wave:​


----------



## Mei190

I'm 21. 

Got pregnant at 19, had him when I was 20 now 21 so sequential years XD


----------



## holly2234

18


----------



## smatheson

I am 18


----------



## bbyno1

22,i turn 23 in September!


----------



## vinteenage

abbSTAR said:


> 16 :flow:

I definitely thought you were older!


----------



## Burchy314

vinteenage said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> 16 :flow:
> 
> I definitely thought you were older!Click to expand...

Me too! I though you were like 21!


----------



## x Zaly x

Im 19:flower:


----------



## annawrigley

divershona said:


> 19, will be 20 on the 8th of august

Umm the 8th August has passed :haha:


----------



## Itsagirl61211

My daughter was born on my 18th birthday.


----------



## heather92

I'm nineteen!


----------



## Jellyt

I'm 23!


----------



## rainbows_x

21. x


----------



## Genna

18


----------



## kimber89

im 21 so i guess im too lod to join yous!but sometimes i like to talk to people aorund my age about my pregnancy.sometimes i feel like im judged for having a baby at 21 by older people even though at that age i feel lke old an dmature enough and have a good head on my shoulders..xx


----------



## x__amour

You can definitely join us! We're more young moms than teen moms! :D


----------



## Lexilove

18 :) 19 in November.


----------



## Jemma0717

I am 22, will be 23 in Feb!


----------



## Shandra

20


----------



## JadeBaby75

Im 19!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

20!! getting olddd :cry: :haha: 

I count though! Had my daughter at 18, son at 19!


----------



## Lucy22

I'm 22 :flower:


----------



## lb

I turn 20 in 37 minutes :D


----------



## _ck

19 :flower:


----------



## newmommy23

20...bout to be 21. Dun kick me out :cry:


----------



## cammy

I'm 19. Was 18 when I got pregnant.


----------



## lov3hat3

17, 16 when i had jamiee :flower:


----------



## faolan5109

20!


----------



## Nervousmomtob

18! :)


----------



## Rachyroux

Turned 20, [July 11th] 3 days after Layla was born [July 8th] :)


----------



## lizardbreath

tasha41 said:


> ^ bite your tongue miss, I turn 22 in October lol
> 
> I'm really not a teen mum anymore I guess

ill be 22 in november but Ill always be a Teen mommy As I got pregnant at 18 and had her at 19 so Forever a teen mommy


----------



## lucy_x

Im 20!, Had my daughter when i was 18.


----------



## Char.due.jan

I'm 18.

Got pregnant at 16, was 17 when I had LO :)


----------



## Novbaby08

22 was 19 when i got pregnant and had my dd


----------



## AirForceWife7

I'm 18, will be 19 on October 27th! :D


----------



## baby 2012 xx

im 19 b 20 in oct xxxx


----------



## Tanara

_I'm 19 _


----------



## kwilliams

im 21 turning 22 in sept


----------



## A.Laodeacea.M

Im 16 :)


----------



## HellBunny

19


----------



## ONoez2010

17


----------



## krys

20, I was 19 all but 10 days of my pregnancy.


----------



## cammy

x__amour said:


> tasha41 said:
> 
> 
> ^ bite your tongue miss, I turn 22 in October lol
> 
> I'm really not a teen mum anymore I guess
> 
> You were a teen mom when Elyse was born! It counts! :thumbup:
> I'm 19, *turning twen-teen winkwink in October*! :flower:Click to expand...

lolol I like it :D


----------



## cammy

I am 19, I was 18 whilst I was pregnant except for a couple weeks.


----------



## dreabae

Im 19 :)


----------



## Nov2010Momma

I'm 19.


----------



## sam_mumtobe

19 :winkwink:


----------



## Lilys mummy

I'm 17 :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

17


----------



## BrEeZeY

im 21 i was 18 when i got pregnant with my son Aiden n 19 when i had him so i was a teen mom not really anymore


----------



## xgem27x

I am 19 now, I was 18 when I had my twins, and I was 17 when I fell pregnant and I found out it was twin boys the day before my 18th birthday xx


----------



## samface182

20.


----------



## AriannasMama

22


----------



## chelsdavison

20 x


----------



## 10.11.12

19


----------



## 10.11.12

xgem27x said:


> I am 19 now, I was 18 when I had my twins, and I was 17 when I fell pregnant and I found out it was twin boys the day before my 18th birthday xx

That must have been quite the birthday present! :flower:


----------



## ~RedLily~

21 :)


----------



## Julymom2be

18 here


----------



## Shannyxox

:wave:
Im 16, I was 15 when I had my LO It was my 16th birthday 2weeks after I gave birth :)


----------



## xgem27x

10.11.12 said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> I am 19 now, I was 18 when I had my twins, and I was 17 when I fell pregnant and I found out it was twin boys the day before my 18th birthday xx
> 
> That must have been quite the birthday present! :flower:Click to expand...

It was lol, I was more excited about my 20 week scan then my 18th :haha: Tbh though, it wasn't like I could get drunk on my 18th so not much to be excited about... although my OH did propose, so was a good 18th in the end!!


----------



## Nimoo

20


----------



## Lanna

18 when I foun out I was pregnant. 19 now :)


----------



## missZOEEx

I'm 17. :)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i'm 19 x


----------



## we can't wait

I am 20. :thumbup:


----------



## mamacaro

Just turned 20 in september!


----------



## Becca xo

*19, 20 next June*


----------



## LittlePeople

I'm 20 :flower:


----------

